# Delta Milwaukee 6X48 lower unit-parts



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

I just can't scrap it.
I can think of all kinds of things one could do with this.
The shaft is wore out as well as the bearings.
I see a couple on Ebay for $50-$100 but the shaft isn't knarled up.
I should just scrap it hugh??

What would you do?


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 12, 2021)

if it was put together it can be taken apart fix it if you can if it is not worth 100 to fix part it out but i would try to fix it


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

I could weld and turn the shaft, replace the bearings but then what? It's an extra component.
You are correct though, someone could use it if it's fixed.
I only see a couple of these on Ebay. I don't know if they are selling.
I scrapped the vertical column, it was pretty bad.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 12, 2021)

If you want to earn 10 cents an hour, fix it ----


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

benmychree said:


> If you want to earn 10 cents an hour, fix it ----


That's what I'm talking about.
I don't have an extra 2 minutes, let alone the time to fix this thing.
In other words, scrap it!


----------



## benmychree (Jan 12, 2021)

Or, put on e bay ---


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Or, put on e bay ---


Shipping $25, worn out sander base Buy now $40.
I'm no salesman. 
Maybe. 
I guess I could find the part number and do an ebay search to see the sales history $$??


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm sure that if someone needed that to get a machine working again they woukd buy it as is and fix it themselves. Having something to work with, or not having it at all, are worlds apart. They are to me anyways.


----------

